# herbal advice here!!!!



## katiehabits (Mar 6, 2009)

i'm trying to self teach myself about *herbal medicine* so if anyone has any questions or a heath problem they need fixed ask away. i'm trying to get better at diagnosing problems and prescribing the proper herbs to the problem. i have NO official training! so *use this info at your own risk*! not to say that drinking some tea or something is going to kill you(your more likely to od from something a "real" doctor gives you). i hope this thread proves usefully.
<3
katie habits


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

okay, well i just got over an upper respiratory infection and now my lungs are full of shit and i'm coughing alot still. anything to help me out?


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 6, 2009)

ok non cancerous tumors? good luck with this one. And no im not just trying to be an ass I really have them


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 6, 2009)

Ravie said:


> okay, well i just got over an upper respiratory infection and now my lungs are full of shit and i'm coughing alot still. anything to help me out?



drink *mullein* tea 2 or 3 times a day. it's an expedient of the respiratory system. for mild asthma you can roll it and some it like a cigarette(that was you can cut back on smokeing while still getting the oral fixation) but NEVER mix tobacco with mullein while smokeing it or smoke a cigarette right after. wait like half a hour for the effects of the mullein to lessen. it helps to open up your air ways so smokeing anything after is way harsher on your lungs. 

if you have a sore throat from coughing alot also try drinking *rosehip* tea. it will sooth your throat and they are also full of vitamin C so it will also just be good for general health.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 6, 2009)

good job. i'm satisfied with that answere


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 6, 2009)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> ok non cancerous tumors? good luck with this one. And no im not just trying to be an ass I really have them



I'm sorry i don't know ANYTHING about tumors or cancer treatment or non-cancerous tumors.... if i get cancer i don't want to be treated so i haven't learned anything about this topic.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 6, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> I'm sorry i don't know ANYTHING about tumors or cancer treatment or non-cancerous tumors.... if i get cancer i don't want to be treated so i haven't learned anything about this topic.



haha, no worries but reading what you wrote for Ravie it sounds like you know your shit.


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 6, 2009)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> haha, no worries but reading what you wrote for Ravie it sounds like you know your shit.


i'm just learning. i'd like to go to school for herbal medicine one day.


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 6, 2009)

shit. i just use marijuana to cure everything. headache? make marijuana tea. insomnia? marijuana tea. just had your arm torn out? marijuana tea? shit, if your ever in the west coast, we gotta travel, cause i'm sick of marijuana as a treatment....


----------



## Angela (Mar 6, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> drink *mullein* tea 2 or 3 times a day. it's an expedient of the respiratory system. for mild asthma you can roll it and some it like a cigarette(that was you can cut back on smokeing while still getting the oral fixation) but NEVER mix tobacco with mullein while smokeing it or smoke a cigarette right after. wait like half a hour for the effects of the mullein to lessen. it helps to open up your air ways so smokeing anything after is way harsher on your lungs.
> 
> if you have a sore throat from coughing alot also try drinking *rosehip* tea. it will sooth your throat and they are also full of vitamin C so it will also just be good for general health.



Where do you find mullein? I've never heard of it but would love to give it a try for my asthma and maybe to help quit smoking which would help my asthma alot.


----------



## kai (Mar 6, 2009)

mullein is super common all over north america...google a picture of it and I'm sure you'll be able to think of a field that you've seen mulleins growing in. I'm not sure if there's more then one variety but it should be noted if there is then one of them has some poisonous compounds in the seeds I believe (i'm just trying to work from memory here) and most people i know collect the leaves.

Also..sorry katie i dont wanna cut your grass but I just had a thought and maybe you know about this stuff to but another great expectorant (not sure how great it'd be for asthma though) is colt's foot!

i've heard of dandelion root being successfully used in the treatment of cancer, same with kambucha tea


----------



## syphilust (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I already asked you this (and maybe youve noticed be puking for the last week) but maybe someone else knows - any way to get rid of heavy metal poisoning? I've been getting mad doses of zinc fumes all week and definitely am poisoned (and cant really goto the docs). but its recent so prob. not in the fat yet. maybe that changes things?
Im also interested in getting lead out of fat


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 6, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> if i get cancer i don't want to be treated so i haven't learned anything about this topic.



might i ask why?


----------



## outskirts (Feb 19, 2011)

I've been researching and using wild plants, medicinal and food, for a long time now.
I'm not prescribing anything here... just stating what I've used when my lungs are acting up.
For lung problems I use these plants and remedies.
For asthma, I've smoked a mixture of mullein(anti-inflamatory), cloves(numbing agent).
However this is just when I don't have an inhaler. Just putting a few drops of clove oil
on a bandanna and breathing through it can help ease an asthma attack. 
For really bad upper respiratory infections I smoked a mixture of coltsfoot, mullein, and
Jimson Weed. You have to be careful with Jimson Weed(Stromonium datura) it is
dangerous stuff if you don't know how to harvest or handle it properly! 
But damn can that shit dry out your lungs when your hacking up nasty shit!
Wild Cherry bark tea is also good for upper respiratory infections but is poisonous
if not prepared properly, it contains prussic acid which must be destroyed through
proper heat, time, and drying.
Myrrh, garlic, oregano, and vinegar are all excellent for healing upper respiratory 
infections, and much safer to use. Oregano in particular if you have strep throat.


----------



## outskirts (Feb 19, 2011)

syphilust said:


> I think I already asked you this (and maybe youve noticed be puking for the last week) but maybe someone else knows - any way to get rid of heavy metal poisoning? I've been getting mad doses of zinc fumes all week and definitely am poisoned (and cant really goto the docs). but its recent so prob. not in the fat yet. maybe that changes things?
> Im also interested in getting lead out of fat



Zinc fumes??? I've heard of people getting zinc poisoning from preparing food in
galvanized steel pots. What the hell where you doing that you were breathing
zinc fumes?


----------



## Amery21 (May 17, 2011)

You can get a book of herbal treatment from the market, that book can give you all 
the information and also the benefits of the herbal treatment with out side effect.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Jul 25, 2011)

Anything mentholated will help with congestion sage and especially mint oils near sinus passages (ie) nose, mouth.


----------

